# garlic knife myth?



## rompida

A guy at work, who has seen more than his share of trouble with the law, talked about a knife tactic that was "passed down" from his grandfather.  He said that if you rub onion/garlic juice over your knife blade before a fight, that it would make it very difficult for you opponent to heal.  Anyone ever hear of this?  

it doesn't even make sense to me, as I think onion/garlic is known for having some antibacterial properties.  comments?


----------



## Lisa

That is a new one to me, I have honestly never heard of such a thing.  I, like you, have always been under the impression that garlic has "healing" properties.  My father-in-law swears by it, eats it raw when he is not feeling well.


----------



## Drac

He speaks the truth..Old Cosa Nostra button men use to rub their bullets with garlic so he a flesh wound would turned gangrenous..Why would the same principal work with a blade???


----------



## Carol

rompida said:


> A guy at work, who has seen more than his share of trouble with the law, talked about a knife tactic that was "passed down" from his grandfather.  He said that if you rub onion/garlic juice over your knife blade before a fight, that it would make it very difficult for you opponent to heal.  Anyone ever hear of this?
> 
> it doesn't even make sense to me, as I think onion/garlic is known for having some antibacterial properties.  comments?



Onions and garlic can interfere with bloodclotting to an extent.  The presence of raw onions makes it a bit harder for platelets to coagulate, garlic has similar properties.

In the days before EMTs, paramedics, emergency medical care, and biotechnology, it may have made a difference in how a person healed.

In the current day, nah.


----------



## arnisador

I'm suspicious that this would have a meaningful effect...but who knows?


----------



## Grenadier

As Carol stated, there's no real difference.  

I really can't think of any particularly deadly effects, with maybe the exception of botulism, but even then, that's unlikely to be of any importance compared to the blade wound.


----------



## Karambit

I always make sure to lace all my blades with garlic,when I'm out slaying vampires  :jediduel:%-}


----------



## Drac

Karambit said:


> I always make sure to lace all my blades with garlic,when I'm out slaying vampires :jediduel:%-}


 
Hey!!!!


----------



## terryl965

Well peanut butter and jelly will work for those allergic to peanuts


----------



## morph4me

Carol Kaur said:


> Onions and garlic can interfere with bloodclotting to an extent. The presence of raw onions makes it a bit harder for platelets to coagulate, garlic has similar properties.
> 
> In the days before EMTs, paramedics, emergency medical care, and biotechnology, it may have made a difference in how a person healed.
> 
> In the current day, nah.


 
Garlic has very powerful antibacterial qualities, so a person might bleed to death, but the wound won't get infected


----------



## Guro Harold

Hmmm, this was probably first discovered by a murderous french chef.


----------



## Shaderon

terryl965 said:


> Well peanut butter and jelly will work for those allergic to peanuts


 
That's a nasty idea, do ten pressups for even suggesting it  :lol2:



morph4me said:


> Garlic has very powerful antibacterial qualities, so a person might bleed to death, but the wound won't get infected


 
heehee


----------



## Carol

Palusut said:


> Hmmm, this was probably first discovered by a murderous french chef.



So THAT is why Emeril says "BAM!!" when he gets to the point in his cooking where he adds about 30 cloves of garlic...  :rofl:


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> So THAT is why Emeril says "BAM!!" when he gets to the point in his cooking where he adds about 30 cloves of garlic... :rofl:


 
If I injested anything that had 30 cloves of garlic cooked in it that's the kinda sound I would be making all night*...."BAM"*


----------



## frank raud

rompida said:


> A guy at work, who has seen more than his share of trouble with the law, talked about a knife tactic that was "passed down" from his grandfather. He said that if you rub onion/garlic juice over your knife blade before a fight, that it would make it very difficult for you opponent to heal. Anyone ever hear of this?
> 
> it doesn't even make sense to me, as I think onion/garlic is known for having some antibacterial properties. comments?


 
If you make proper use of a knife, your opponent doesn't have the opportunity to heal. Besides, what are you supposed to do, start chopping onions in the middle of an arguement, in case it escalates to a knife fight? or do you do this in advance, which sounds suspiciously like premeditation?


----------



## Karambit

Drac said:


> Hey!!!!


LMAO just the ones that aren't on MT :lol2:


----------



## rompida

frank raud said:


> If you make proper use of a knife, your opponent doesn't have the opportunity to heal. Besides, what are you supposed to do, start chopping onions in the middle of an arguement, in case it escalates to a knife fight? or do you do this in advance, which sounds suspiciously like premeditation?


 


No doubt in my mind that its done with premeditation.  Some of the folks around here have been known to purposely get into bar fights and use blades, but they cover up most of the blade so that they leave shallow cuts all over the person.  We have our share of worthless pieces of excrement around here that enjoy getting into these types of situations.  I have a few that work for me.  I keep a loaded gun in the desk in case I have to fire one of these guys.   ha ha.  fire one of them.... literally.


----------

